# Buy an eBook (or not), win an Ipad2 (really)



## M.Eddie Mc (Mar 10, 2011)

Hello all, I'm M. Edward McNally ("Ed"), and I wanted to let you know about a promotion I am involved in with three fellow Indie authors, Julia Crane, Heather Adkins, and Talia Jager. The four of us have together ponied-up the dough for an iPad2, which will be given to a random person "liking" the page or purchasing any of our four listed books during the next week, via the link below (assuming it "takes.") There are a variety of genres represented and the titles to choose from are each being offered at $2.99, so please feel free to take a gander. I do hereby solemnly swear this is totally legit and for realsies, and I am around here enough to be easily tracked-down and tarred-and-feathered should it in any way be otherwise. Thanks for the time,

Ed.

http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Fauthorgiveaways.blogspot.com%2F&h=TAQCjfrH6AQAtN4is-mPF4PU-EXU3rvoPJqys1g_2Lhob9w

PS: Should have made it more clear that NO PURCHASE IS NECESSARY, "liking" the page counts as an entry. Otherwise, we would apparently be a lottery, or something like that.


----------



## JCBeam (Feb 27, 2009)

I'll check out the offerings!

What a great promotion!  Thank you!


----------



## M.Eddie Mc (Mar 10, 2011)

Just giving this one "bump" as it is the last day of the the promo, do feel free to drop by, win an Ipad2, and rejoice.


----------

